# Malekko 616 Analog Delay



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Just got a Malekko 616 in the mail the other day. 

The Good:
-Nice compact/pretty
-True Bypass or buffered signal
- nice and quiet analog delay
- modulation is very nice - best in its size range (EHX DMM still king though)
- very affordable delay - $150 USD

The Bad:
- delay repeats get very distorted
- static noise when the pedal is engaged

The good news is Malekko recognized an error in the production and is offering a free mod for those pedals subject to the overly distorted repeats. The downside is you have to ship it back to him on your dime...oh well. 
Overall its a pretty impressive delay. With all the compact analog delays out nowadays its gotta be in the front running for sound/options/price. 

So its packaged up and set to head back to Malekko to be repaired/modded i'll update my post when i get it back. Here's a pic for those that like pretty pedals. :smile:


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

Really looking forward to getting my hands on one of these. Apparently the second (corrected) batch is coming down the pike in a week or two.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Just got my 616 back from Malekko. Pedal has been fixed and sounds amazing. Great customer service by Josh at Malekko too.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I looking to replace my Ibanez DE-7 with one of these soon. I also think that it is a pretty pedal!:smile:


----------

